# How can you not remember this tune?!!!!!!



## HEADPHONES

Sent this to a fellow petrolhead born in the 70s and he said he'd never heard it before or any idea of its significance!!!!!

I could hardly believe he'd forgotten this tunes significance.

I reckon anyone born before 1990 doesn't deserve to be here on DW if this doesn't bring back special memories.

You might have to ffwd to 5:25 for sale me lyrics to jog your memory


----------



## grunty-motor

Not
a
clue


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Nope sorry.


----------



## HEADPHONES

If you're under 35 I suppose you're forgiven


----------



## Rappy

HEADPHONES said:


> If you're under 35 I suppose you're forgiven


To be 35 again :lol::lol:

I know the original if that helps


----------



## GeeWhizRS

HEADPHONES said:


> If you're under 35 I suppose you're forgiven


I wish. 😀


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Never heard of it!


----------



## Kerr

Good song from a good album. 

Terrible remix.


----------



## Starbuck88

Not a clue...haha


----------



## fred-the-red

Significance lost on me I'm afraid.


----------



## RS3

I went to see the Manics 1st in 91 at Cardiff Uni before their 1st album and ive seen them countless times since. I was a member of Heavenly Social shortly after so very familiar with both bands and of course, yes I remember this tune - I probably have the disc at home.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Here's a clue









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac-

Terrible remix, that said I'm not a fan of the manics at all.


----------



## Rappy

HEADPHONES said:


> Here's a clue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Car racing game


----------



## The happy goat

Lost on me, sorry


----------



## Coops

Here's another clue:


----------



## Shiny

You lot and your fancy consoles. This is the real deal I was playing back in the day - 




I do like Holy Bible, especially the opening track "Yes", but the rest is a bit "meh" for me.


----------



## pxr5

Lost on me too.


----------



## Coops

Shiny said:


> You lot and your fancy consoles. This is the real deal I was playing back in the day.....


OMG that takes me back - we had a BBC Model B with twin disk drives!


----------



## muzzer

Coops said:


> OMG that takes me back - we had a BBC Model B with twin disk drives!


Oh lar de dar, twin disk drives?? You were posh :lol:


----------



## LeeH

Born in 78, never heard it before. Do I have to delete my account?


----------



## Coops

muzzer said:


> Oh lar de dar, twin disk drives?? You were posh :lol:


I know, right :lol: Don't know why, i think you could only use one at a time :lol:


----------



## HEADPHONES

Best car racing game intro EVER 
Gran Tourismo was a legendary change to car racing games.
The musics timing with the cinematography was seamless.
When you got started you got so immersed in the game that the pixels would disappear!


----------



## Shiny

The twin disc drives arrived sometime later in our house. My dad picked them up from somewhere in a home made wooden box. I bought Strykers Run and Barbarian on disc.

84/85 was great, we had two BBC 32ks at school so would use them during "computer club" (i.e. lunchtime) to copy tapes that we couldn't copy tape to tape. Mate of mine knew "machine code" so we thought he was a genius. He used to write games at school, went on to work for Nintendo and later was one of the lead programmers on the Forza series.


----------



## djberney

Maybe it is the remix that's causing it but I was born well before the 90's and have no recollection of this. I can't believe anyone not on drugs could listen to that so how could you remember it?


----------



## HEADPHONES

It's the intro music to Gran Tourismo on PS1 from 1997









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES

......I maybe was mistaken that anyone in their 30's or 40's would have fond memories of the first ever release of Gran Tourismo on the PlayStation


----------



## Kerr

I played Gran Turismo to death and can't remember that remix. 

Ash Lose Control is the song I remember.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Born in early 60’s never heard of it, and I am happy about that.
To be fair never been a fan of computer and arcade games (apart from table football and air hockey).


----------



## Starbuck88

Kerr said:


> I played Gran Turismo to death and can't remember that remix.


Same here.

The songs that stuck in my head though was Buck Rogers by Feeder.


----------



## Shiny

Kerr said:


> Ash Lose Control is the song I remember.


1977 - superb album :thumb:. I listened to this the other week for no particular reason other than dusting off one of my old vinyls.


----------



## Brocky36

Had I seen this thread before just now, I would have got it easily. In fact, as soon as I clicked the link and saw the track, my first thought was GT and my second thought was "He is probably referring to something else that I don't know about". :lol:

Great intro. Good tune but Motorcycle Emptiness is miles better.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Brocky36 said:


> Had I seen this thread before just now, I would have got it easily.


I know right........those first few seconds just take you right back to holding that wired PS1 controller in eager anticipation of another track battle.
I was amazed that so many didn't remember it from GT


----------



## P2K

Completely lost on me too.

Born in 78 and been playing video games since I was about four.

My sister had a Commodore 64 and I got a ZX Spectrum 48K with the built in cassette drive on the keyboard :doublesho

That track means nothing to me. Never been a fan of the Manic Street Preachers either.

To be honest the only racing game I ever really played was Mario Kart on the Super Nintendo :lol:


----------

